# Post Neutering Complications and Questions and Possible Ruptured Abscess



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

My boy was neutered two weeks ago on Wednesday. This Monday, I took him to the vet for a suspicious scab that appeared on his back. He was prescribed .35ml Baytril (2.5%). He weighs 800g or 28 oz. Today, his scab is looking better, it is no longer uneven in color and it is clearly healing around the edges. I decided to give his incision area a look after I medicated him. The vet had given his incision a thorough look when he was at the vet on Monday. I found an area with puss coming out of it. The puss had an unpleasant odor. Shortly after, something popped out that was not puss. It continues to hang out. I have an appointment with my vet tomorrow afternoon.

Shortly after I briefly cleaned the area:








A few minutes later:








After I saw this, I thought it would be best to check everyone out thoroughly because all four of my boys were neutered two weeks ago. To my surprise when I went over to the cage, there was a decent sized wound on my other boy, Lucky. After a closer look, I thought it looks like it might possibly be a ruptured abscess. It is slightly caved in and the edges do not look like they could be from any kind of physical trauma.

Lucky's wound:








It looked pretty fresh at the time based on how it looked and that I was cleaning the cage about 3 hours earlier. I think that I would have definitely noticed it then if it had been there. It is pretty hard to miss. It is bigger than a dime but smaller than a penny (USD).  I think it looks pretty good otherwise. He is a clean boy, so I think I can leave it mostly up to him.

When I was feeling the incision area of the two other boys, I could feel some lumpiness. Is this normal? I am assuming it is scar tissue forming. I was only concerned because one boy has a larger lump that is about .5 in. or 1.5cm.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did any of your boys shrivel up and their testes shrink? In 2 weeks they should be almost gone. Neuter abscesses are sadly pretty common, and it does look like one. Has the scrotum deflated with the pus out? Btw you will need to flush that abscess cavity twice a day while it heals up.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

The area does seem to have deflated some. The thing that was sticking out is no longer sticking out. I believe he might have chewed it off during the night. It is kind of blocking the wound and making it difficult to flush out. I will see what the vet says later today.

Thankfully he is being cooperative. He lets me know that he needs a pause by pooping on my hand.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Try to keep the area moist so the scab won't prevent the puss from draining out in between flushings. Hope the vet will give you a break in the costs of treatment. Did you ask him how this was caused?


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I was able to show the vet the photo of the thing hanging out of the wound and he said that it is suture material and puss. He commented that it was odd. He gave me another 5 days of Baytril (2.5%). He was originally put on 6 days of .35ml of Baytril for his irregular scab. He did not comment on the cause. I am assuming it is the result of an infection, abscess or otherwise.

I was only charged 9.23EUR for the visit with meds included. He usually gives me a discount on the consultation fee. I am at the vet again on Wednesday (September 14th) for my cats Feline Leukemia booster, so I will probably discuss how he is doing then. Hopefully, there will be no need to bring him in again.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

Today when I was cleaning out his wound, I found this:







It looks like it is on his leg, but it is actually just behind it. There is a very hard lump that is about a 1/4 in. in diameter. It feels like a granuloma. I have one in my foot for comparison. It moves around with the skin. The white-ish part of the "scab" seems to be the lump rather than a scab on the skin.

His post neuter abscess/wound is looking better. He is still on Baytril for another 2 days (today and tomorrow).

I am off to the vet today for my cats, but I will make an appointment for him for tomorrow while I am there. I was going to make an appointment anyway since my girl's eye is acting up again.


----------

